# You didn't even know I forgot you but now I remember



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm back
I'm back from the foxhole again
I'm back
I'm back from the foxhole again

Ridin' into town alone
By the light of the moon
I'm looking to bomb a Gorilla
From the CS saloon
Barkeep gimme a drink
The Fox is oh so sly
You won't know what to think
I can make grown men cry

I'm back
I'm back from the foxhole again
I'm back
I'm back from the foxhole again

Come easy, go easy
I'll bomb until the rising sun
I'm calling all the shots tonight
I'm like a loaded gun
Packing up my bag of sticks
I'm heading to the door
Four bits gets gets your package mailed
Its like a thing of lore
You fools' go out of your minds
The sticks are special yet
No bombs better than mine
And you will not regret

I'm back from the foxhole again
I'm back
I'm back from the foxhole again

I'm bombing, I'm loading up a box now
I'm bombing, I'm heading to the mail now
I'm bombing, I'm shining up my torch
I'm bombing, you best fortify your porch

Cuz don't you know I'mmmm BAAAaaaaackkk :ss


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad your back and feeling better Shawn.

*Run for cover!
Quick! To the bomb shelters! :chk:chk
*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to have you back brother!!! Just keep me off your :BS list!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

yaay shawn is back...now someone check his mental state cuz I think he is off his rocker!! LOL


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Go back to bed old man, you're not scaring anyone.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! The Fox is back and better than ever.........Welcome back brother! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome back Shawn!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome back Shawn Glad your feeling better:tu

Happy Bombing:gn:gn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Lol he just got better ! And he's on the hunt! :hn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell said:


> Go back to bed old man, you're not scaring anyone.


:tpd: Fox is harmless


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> :tpd: Fox is harmless


:tpd:


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Good t see you back Shawn :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It was much safer when he was sick.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> It was much safer when he was sick.


Preach it brother......Ain't that the truth.

Have to go dig my helmet out of the closet again........:hn


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome back!

A request now that you are healthy: sing that song sir and include it in your bomb. Ha! :ss


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Preach it brother......Ain't that the truth.
> 
> Have to go dig my helmet out of the closet again........:hn


lol the alumnium foil hats don't really work i tell yah.. :tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

This guy really scares me! :mn

Glad to see you are feeling better. How long before you can smoke again?


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Silverfox aka The Legend ...

Serving up notice ...

Prepare to feel the love, gentlemen! :chk


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Good to see your still kickin there old'timer!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> I'm back
> I'm back from the foxhole again
> I'm back
> I'm back from the foxhole again
> ...


 Go get 'Em, Shawn! Glad to see you feeling better and back in full force, Brother!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Back??? you where gone??:r:r:chk:chk Glad to see your off and running again grasshopper!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

whos he remembering anyways... lol


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

r-ice said:


> whos he remembering anyways... lol


I think it's back to the "I forgot" part again..........


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)




----------

